# The Pedal Formerly Known as Chela



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 30, 2020)

This pedal began life as a Chela (EQD Talons) board, but then I did my thing with it.  I'll describe the mods and my reasons for them in the Modifications forum.  It does everything the Talons is supposed to do, and then some.  Excellent gain range from perfectly clean, to mild break-up, all the way to full-on overdrive.  Knobs, pots, case and some of the resistors from Tayda.  Aqua LED, jacks, most of the caps and the rest of the resistors from EG.  I think there might be a Mammoth pot in there somewhere.  NOS red LEDs because, well, who else would do that?!?!?









It's a pretty snug fit with three boards in a 125-B.  That's right, there's a Charge Pump board in there to supply +18V to the Chela board.  

I'm soliciting advice on a name for this pedal.  The working name is *Earth Faker Suffices Talent Enhancer*, but I was informed that name lacked a certain _je ne ç'est quoi._

Oh, and I made some caprese too.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 30, 2020)

Neat, Fits Nice & Square in the enclosure!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 30, 2020)

This might work:  Ne Peut Pas Lui Donner De Nom


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 30, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Neat, Fits Nice & Square in the enclosure!


I did that just for Hamish!


----------



## HamishR (May 2, 2020)

If anything I'm worried that it might be too straight.


----------



## HamishR (May 2, 2020)

Well seeing as this pedal is based on the Talons pedal I called my version Claude.  Maybe this one could be called Talon Scout? Don Clawleone?

I didn't mind the name you first came up with but it sounded more like something you'd read in a pop-up ad than a pedal name.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 2, 2020)

HamishR said:


> If anything I'm worried that it might be too straight.


I'm starting to think there's no pleasing you. ?


----------



## HamishR (May 2, 2020)

That's what Jesus said sir!


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 2, 2020)

Clawvid-19


----------



## music6000 (May 2, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Well seeing as this pedal is based on the Talons pedal I called my version Claude.  Maybe this one could be called Talon Scout? Don Clawleone?
> 
> I didn't mind the name you first came up with but it sounded more like something you'd read in a pop-up ad than a pedal name.


I think I got an name, The Claw or is it The Craw, Max always got it wrong too!!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 2, 2020)

"Not Craw, Craw!"





I love it!


----------



## Barry (May 2, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## cooder (May 2, 2020)

Awesome, and thanks for sharing your modding advice! I have that circuit on my list now as well...!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 12, 2020)

Looks so nice I could eat it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 15, 2020)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Looks so nice I could eat it.


I hope you were talking about the 3rd picture.


----------

